# NEW TO RV MOTORHOMES



## 97933 (Mar 2, 2006)

Never had a RV before, never drove one, but liked the look of our 32ft Gulfstream, so just bought it. (but got the manuals)
Could any tell me of good beginner RV books or web sites?
Is there any body else out there in the same boat (or Rv) , no i mean new to RV's?
We have booked for Spain in May but i think we had better try Dymchurch first (as only 30 miles away.
HELP

Jim


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

hi jim your in the right place to learn
i to have a gulfstream mine is the conquest 30 ft 7.5 ltr
and learning all the time..just follow all the treads 
oh an send us a pic


----------



## 96688 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Jim
no you are,nt the only RV virgin , me & the wife got our Allegro Bay in December, we,ve never had a mh before , just done a bit of caravaning years ago. And we,re off for a couple of years next Wednesday stating in Spain, been flat out these past few days getting every thing ready :? .
If you,re around the Salou area in May you never know you might see us in the Allegro . Hope you find this site useful I definatley have.
all the best Nick.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

A good idea would be to join one of the UK based clubs for RV's.
I'm in A.R.V.E American Recreational Vehicle Enthusiast and would recomend the club/magazine as a usefull source of info, especially for beginners. They have a monthly mag which nearly always has a full breakdown of one of the major systems. When I've read the mag, I rip these out and put them in a 'technical file'.......just in case!
I can't recomend A.R.V.E over the other major UK club because I dont have experience of the other club. What I can say is that Paul Rees (who edits the mag/runs the club/owns ABP assesories-for RV spares) is very helpfull and is usually available at the end of the phone for advice.

www.arvm.uk.com, the site also has a forum for RV owners though to be honest, there are as many owners on this good forum for advice. Still, you can never have too many sources of info 

Also, there is a usefull book for RV beginners called 'RV in U.K' written by Dave Berry. It's slightly basic in that it doesn't give full technical specs/brekdowns but it is a very usefull overview of the systems and the requirements to run an RV in the UK.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

bigboy40 said:


> Could any tell me of good beginner RV books or web sites?


  Hi *bigboy40*. Welcome to MHF and the wonderful world of RV'ing. The book I would recommend is the RV Repair manual by Bob Livingstone (pictured below). There are lot's of Web site out there. Just do a search for RV Clubs/Forums. Plenty will turn up. Happy RV'ing.


----------



## 97933 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you all for your replys, i will be watching this forum regulary to pick up tips and advice.
I will include a pic when i can figure out how to do it.
Nick we are heading further south down but if we see you on the way we will definitely give you a wave, let us know how you get on with sites ect, if your taking the internet with you.
we have got a lpg conversion, so i have to plan a bit to include where to fill up. 
Salou is a great place a couple of good sites there including camping sanguli which we visited a couple of years ago and hired a caravan.
And i will look that book up John we will need everything we can to get tips from.
Zaskar i will look that web site up as well.

Thank you all again
Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

bigboy40 said:


> we have got a lpg conversion, so i have to plan a bit to include where to fill up.


  Hi *bigboy40*. Our favourite place to fill up with LPG before leaving France to go into Spain is at a Le Clerc supermarket just before a place called Le Balou on the N9. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi bigboy40
Welcome to our community. I believe that you will find all the answers you need for any questions you may have. Zaskar is right about ARVE, their monthly mag is very good, however I think you will find the subscription to this site to be a lot less :wink: :wink: 
We also have a member of this site who runs a shop where you can buy just about everything you will need and I have found them to be less expensive than most of the other places, here is a link. http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/motorhomes.htm
Regarding the book Zaskar referred to, 'RV in U.K' written by Dave Berry, I have a copy if you are interested, please post your email address and I will contact you.
Happy RVing mate

Keith


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Just a warning about Sanguli Salou. We stayed there in 2001 and 2002 but we went in October 2004 and it had changed. They would not let our 35 ft. r.v on. In fact I am not sure there are any sites round there now suitable for r.vs. because of the trees. If anyone knows differently I would be pleased to hear


----------

